

Ask HN: What are some recommended tech podcasts? - fakir

What are some tech recommended podcasts? I travel quite a bit and spend tons of time driving, sitting in airports etc. Any recommendations?
======
jayro
Check out TechZing (www.techzinglive.com). It covers the same kind of topics
discussed on HN - bootstrapping, NoSQL, HTML5, iPhone dev, machine learning,
etc. Plus, I co-host it! ;)

